
In 2014, I asked 50 experts what Bitcoin would be trading at 12 months later - foundersgrid
https://foundersgrid.com/bitcoin-price/
======
davidgerard
> 1 BTC = $2,860.23 on Jan 20, 2015 12:38AM…

I believe this was around when it hit bottom at $150.

